# Best Bearded dragon light bulb



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

I wanted to know if the Exo Terra Repti Glo 10.0 COMPACT bulb 26 watt
would give enough UVB/UVA for a bearded dragon.
If not, what should i use for uvb/uva


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

Also, 
the vivarium i will be using is 36 by 18 by 18 inches


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

Heres the pic, 
is this ok for lighting for a bearded dragon


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Nope, for a beardie you want a tube light or an MVB. A viv that size is too small for an MVB so you want to go for the Arcadia 12.0 tube light.

Use one of those and a 40watt household spot bulb on a dimmer stat and you should be laughing.


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

what fitting should i use for the arcadia 12.0 18 watt t5 d3+ light (22")


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

also your viv will need to be replace with a bigger one when your beardie gets bigger. dunno if you already know this. but a beardie really requires a minimum for 4ft by 2ft floor space once fully grown. 

any aquarium or vivarium starter unit rated for that wattage will be fine. the only diff between the vivarium and aquarium ones, is the end fittings on the aquarium ones are sealed more substantly, and the vivarium ones, (well certain one) have a plug in the leas going the tube fittings.


----------



## StreathamReps (Sep 20, 2010)

That bulb is fine for a beardie, that's the type we use and we have successfully bred and looked after healthy beardies.

You can use a strip if you prefer, but you don't have to.

The other person is right, you will need to invest in a 4x2x2 or 4x2x1.5 viv in a few months, and this will last the rest of his life.

Hope this helps!


----------

